# SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Syracuse Customs is hosting it's very first Triple Event Showdown[/I]*_
3x IASCA
3x MECA
3x JUDGE Money Round

3 retired competitors/judges from Canada are being brought down exclusively for the money round. 

*Sunday September 11th - 8am roll call for the Money Round*

*MONEY ROUND BUY IN* *$ 50 - 100 *
- Official announcement will be made in August

*Official sign up sheet: *https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxDH8PxDtZl9RnNrWTFiSUFyZm8 

*Event Location: *
9037 Brewerton Rd (Route 11) Brewerton NY 13029

*Event Details:* 
Email: [email protected] Phone: 289-230-1807
*event prizes are determined on the day of the show and based on competitors in attendance.

*IASCA EVENT DETAILS:*
Sunday, September 11, 2016 Syracuse Customs TKE [SQC | IQC]

*MECA EVENT DETAILS:*
MECA Events

*Hotel:*
Days Inn 5552 Bartel Rd, Brewerton, NY 13029, United States

*Food* There will be hot food drinks and BBQ going.








_


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Hell ya I'm in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Competitors tentatively signed up.

The goal is to have 30 competitors for the Money round.

Competitor Name
1	Blair Williams
2	Justin Campbell
3	Sherianni Camastra
4	John B Ridenour
5	Ron Rizzardi
6	Brian Boudreau
7	Albert Akinduro
8	Steve Weigner
9	Julian Ridi
10	Leonard Day
11	Thomas Thorton
12	Steve Krell
13	
14	
15	
16	
17	
18	
19	
20	
21	
22	
23	
24	
25	
26	
27	
28	
29	
30	
31	
32	
33	
34	
35	
36	
37	
38	
39	
40	
41	
42	
43	
44	
45	
46	
47	
48	
49	
50


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

sub'd


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Score sheets is ready = Thanks to Mic Wallace










https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxDH8PxDtZl9OFFtUGhPZVZyQWM


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

This just in.....
Best Demo Prize....
Judge # 4 - Alan Fournier will be evaluating any car at the show.
Give him a demo of any music you want and he decides who wins a pair of custom made home speakers valued at $1000
Syracuse Customs is donating them

https://www.facebook.com/julian.ridi/videos/10152868496874162/


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Here are the Speakers...they could be yours.

All you have to do is show up


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

I guess I'll close the thread I started lol


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Give it time, Brian......lol I'll probably make it.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



High Resolution Audio said:


> Give it time, Brian......lol I'll probably make it.


Great news, we are waiting to hear back for more prizes and sponsorships to push the $round up

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

working out a deal with Tom at 12vElectronics to make us these for all MECA and IASCA classes.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

this looks interesting


----------



## dannyboyy14 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Do you need to be a resident of NY to participate?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



dannyboyy14 said:


> Do you need to be a resident of NY to participate?


No sir. 

I'm not sure with MECA but with IASCA there is no merit to a State Final..


----------



## dannyboyy14 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Noice! I will probably be there then!


----------



## Larry Chijner (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Please add me to the Money Round Contest

Larry Chijner
2014 BMW M4 Series 

Also competing

MECA. Master Class SQ 

IASCA Pro Sq1 and SQ2 

Thanks
Larry C


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

I guess I should sign up for the money round


----------



## dannyboyy14 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

I have never competed in something like this before. When i show up will the I be put into the proper class after looking at my system design? it looks like i should be modified or modex class for meca.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show &amp; Shine + Prizes*

Yes, Geoff the head judge for MECA will classify your car.

For those that do not live in NY STATE, this event is open to anyone who wishes to compete.

Lots a great prizes just for showing up and competing in a Sanctioned or non- Sanctioned event.



Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyboyy14 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

is there anything that would disqualify me from competing in terms of system setup? i read the rules but there are a ton. Just maybe some stupid things that are easily avoidable?

Sorry really excited about this and like i said i never have competed in a major comp before. I did win 1st at a local comp but it was laid back and there were only 2 categories. below 100watts rms and above. This seems to be more structured and looks serious based on the rules.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



dannyboyy14 said:


> is there anything that would disqualify me from competing in terms of system setup? i read the rules but there are a ton. Just maybe some stupid things that are easily avoidable?
> 
> Sorry really excited about this and like i said i never have competed in a major comp before. I did win 1st at a local comp but it was laid back and there were only 2 categories. below 100watts rms and above. This seems to be more structured and looks serious based on the rules.


Make sure your car is safe, and able to be driven under its own power.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



dannyboyy14 said:


> is there anything that would disqualify me from competing in terms of system setup? i read the rules but there are a ton. Just maybe some stupid things that are easily avoidable?
> 
> Sorry really excited about this and like i said i never have competed in a major comp before. I did win 1st at a local comp but it was laid back and there were only 2 categories. below 100watts rms and above. This seems to be more structured and looks serious based on the rules.


I don't see how you can be DQ'd for anything.

If you want share you install with me and I can make a better educated decision

[email protected] 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

is there a money round for go carts afterwards?


----------



## dannyboyy14 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

I have a bit of work to do on it this weekend, i will post pics once i am done and email you. i do have a couple things in my install that are strange and would appreciate the feedback.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Krell will smoke us all

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Krell will smoke us all
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


My friend lost to him last time by less than half a second. He's beatable

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Krell will smoke us all
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


You've seen my car, I basically drive a go-kart everyday.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



SkizeR said:


> My friend lost to him last time by less than half a second. He's beatable
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Second place is first loser.....


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

If you are not first you are last!!!


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Seriously thinking about throwing my hat in here.....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



foreman said:


> Seriously thinking about throwing my hat in here.....


if your in street.. please dont lol


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

We are a just over month away and we are up to 25 competitors for Meca and IASCA.

We are waiting to hear back from some vendors for more prizes.\

Poster is updated.

Thanks everyone


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

So do I need to pre-register if I'm not a meca or iasca member? Or can I just show up and compete?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



SkizeR said:


> So do I need to pre-register if I'm not a meca or iasca member? Or can I just show up and compete?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Skier, Pre-registering isn't required. You can compete in any event you wish. Keep in mind, you have to be registered for atleast one of the events: MECA, IASCA, MONEY ROUND to qualify for the Best Demo Prize. Also what class would you be in for IASCA & MECA if you so choose to compete?

Let me know if you have any other questions or my response needs more clarity.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Street for meca. Not sure for iasca

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Watching this....


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Hmmm... I'm really tempted to enter...hmmm

What if you don't run a CD player? :-0


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



Timelessr1 said:


> Hmmm... I'm really tempted to enter...hmmm


DO IT!!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Judges for IASCA and MECA will be provided USB sticks on the morning of the show.

Same goes for the money round judges. They have been instructed to created a cd and USB stick for this event

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Also.. my Panasonics cd player seems to be acting funny. It also doesn't have a USB input. I know in meca you can supply your own way to listen (like an ipod) but what about iasca

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Yeah.. I'm running an iPad mini as my source , I can always load the USB or cd data via a computer onto my iPad... But as SkizeR said... I don't know if IASCA allows that..


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

As long as the source content is copied to player the day or just before judging we can accommodate. It's been done before.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



AVIDEDTR said:


> As long as the source content is copied to player the day or just before judging we can accommodate. It's been done before.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


how would that be proven? or can you just take my word for it?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



SkizeR said:


> how would that be proven? or can you just take my word for it?


The content has to be transferred the day of the show by the head Judge of IASCA or MECA. No exceptions


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Bump it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Custom made trophies are complete. Thanks to Tom Meyers at 12vElectronics.

Keep this event in your calendar.










Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

I think this was already asked but do I have to sign up ahead of time or just the day of and register and throw my money down?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show &amp; Shine + Prizes*

Just show up and throw your money down. See you there 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



foreman said:


> I think this was already asked but do I have to sign up ahead of time or just the day of and register and throw my money down?


Well, I'm boned for street class lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

SkierR, you not doing Money Round?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



AVIDEDTR said:


> SkierR, you not doing Money Round?


what exactly is the money round? what are the rules? i definitely would if my 300zx was done and going. but right now i just have a basic install in my daily driver. doesnt seem worthy of the title "money round" lol


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Three judges evaluate the car and the scores are averaged. Buying is probably $50 to $100. The costs will be decided at the show.

here is the score sheet.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Three judges evaluate the car and the scores are averaged. Buying is probably $50 to $100. The costs will be decided at the show.
> 
> here is the score sheet.


picture not working :/


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



SkizeR said:


> picture not working :/


Fixed


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Fixed


now its to small.. lol


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

FTLOG

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Just a reminder to all competitors: 

Event Location:
Syracuse Customs
9037 Brewerton Rd (Route 11) Brewerton NY 13029

Event Contact
Phone: 289-230-1807

-Get here early
-Wash your car the night before or before you arrive
-Get here early

Please park where you are asked and try to be ready. Staff will be in the parking lot to direct you to your parking spot.

Electrical can be provided at a Fee of $5 per circuit. You must bring your own electrical cords. You will a 100' or more will be needed.

Staff will be wearing Orange Staff Shirts if you have questions. Head Judges of the Event are Julian Ridi, Geoff Schneider(MECA) and Justin Campbell(IASCA). 

Stephen Krell is the owner of Syracuse Customs and please respect the shop and the washrooms. He will be around if you need to purchase the latest car audio products.

Please be considerate to the judges and staff organizing this event. GET HERE EARLY and BE READY

If you show up late, please call me or someone attenting and let Jennifer Szmyr Ridi know to have your score sheets ready. She is the shows event administrator.

- Roll call is 8am.

- Money round buy in is $50 - $100. Final decision will be made Sunday morning.

- IASCA and MECA will start when Geoff Schneider and Justin Campbell have their competitors meeting.

- Sign in is from 8am to 10am ( BRING CASH ) 

- Lunch is at 1pm - $5 all you can eat, drinks are $1 to $2( water, soda, monster, red bull, etc)

- We would appreciate if we were done done by 4-5 pm.

- Diner after the event is at Dinosaur BBQ in Downtown Syracuse

GET HERE EARLY!!!!!



Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

if anyones interested, i have a few products i was going to list online for sale. i can bring them to the show if you want anything and give a discount for not needing to ship. i have some scan illuminator and revelator mids. scanspeak revelator tweeters, satori 6" mids, Fi Q 10" sub, phass amps, some zapco dc 500.1's.. etc etc


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Deleted


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



SkizeR said:


> if anyones interested, i have a few products i was going to list online for sale. i can bring them to the show if you want anything and give a discount for not needing to ship. i have some scan illuminator and revelator mids. scanspeak revelator tweeters, satori 6" mids, Fi Q 10" sub, phass amps, some zapco dc 500.1's.. etc etc


Nick, are you selling your 2904's?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



High Resolution Audio said:


> Nick, are you selling your 2904's?


Idk yet. Still on the fence

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Show is tomorrow! Hope to see you there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Sorry that I was unable to attend, today. Here is a tribute video that I made about an hour ago for Steve and the people that attended Syracuse Customs.

Make sure you click HD under the settings.

https://youtu.be/1kGaR-E8xH4


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

awesome turnout today. pics to come. Big thanks to Stephen Krell at Syracuse customs, Andy Wehmeyer, Geoff Schneider, Julian Ridi, and Larry Chijner for helping put on an awesome show. special congrats to chris aka Foreman for grabbing first for his first time competing


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

And back to Canada. so many great faces and great cars. I hope everyone is happy with the results and the event.
Looking forward to next year. 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

The line up, minus my car














































Geoff (meca judge) messing with the new pillars i just made him





































dudes a freak











said freak judging my car..













this nissan was pretty nice. had very impressive amounts of sub output when turned up. only had 2 12" rockfords with hybrid tweeters in the sails and mids in kicks




















This car belonged to Bill (i think, im terrible with names.) Either way, this won best demo and took home the set of home audio speakers that were up for grabs. it was a very good sounding car and had a crazy awesome sub box built by dave. great sound overall. JBL Gti's, hybrid L8's, Hybrid L4's, and Morel Supremos 












































12 Volt Daves Car. very good sounding as well. interesting tweeter location which seems to work very well. hybrid speakers, dls amps.. 




















































and last but certainly not least, Steve aka CaptainObvious car. This guy pretty much swept everything he entered lol. Thanks again for letting me crash on the couch, i owe ya. His car sounds phenominal and the install is currently on the last few bits and is turning out to be freakin awesome. Hybrid 8's in the kicks, hybrid mids and tweeters hidden behind the pillars, audiofrog subs, ps8 with the controller..






































































































and a bunch of others..


Larry Chijner's M4 trunk..




















Nissan 370Z. i didnt get the best pics of it. i had the 60mm lens on when i was near it with my camera. to close for any good shots minus a phone pic



























my a pillars..













and lastly, took home second place in the money round for my first time ever competing. won an audiofrog gb12 which was nice since i was about to pick up a pair shortly. that was a surprise


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



AVIDEDTR said:


> And back to Canada. so many great faces and great cars. I hope everyone is happy with the results and the event.
> Looking forward to next year.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


thanks again Julian. Nice to finally meet you as well.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

You too Nick, congrats again and very well done for a two way setup 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



AVIDEDTR said:


> You too Nick, congrats again and very well done for a two way setup
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


PS, i tuned to your suggestion before i even left the parking lot and listened to that specific song like 5 times on the way home lol


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Just remember my opinion is my opinion. Tune it the way you think it's right too. You already are doing a bang up job with the car. I'm sure the next time it will be better and make it a pleasure for anyone to judge.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Just remember my opinion is my opinion. Tune it the way you think it's right too. You already are doing a bang up job with the car. I'm sure the next time it will be better and make it a pleasure for anyone to judge.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


true, but i value your opinion over many


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Great to see everybody. Hope you like the beer. Maybe next time I'll have enough for everyone if I homebrew.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Thanks Nick, I appreciate it. It was great to meet everyone and see an event like this. Everyone was truly accommodating. I'm surprised and humbled by my placing. And thanks Julian for the tips, I'll work on my tune shortly. 



https://www.parts-express.com/pione...luetooth--250-686QUOTE=SkizeR;4108610]awesome turnout today. pics to come. Big thanks to Stephen Krell at Syracuse customs, Andy Wehmeyer, Geoff Schneider, Julian Ridi, and Larry Chijner for helping put on an awesome show. special congrats to chris aka Foreman for grabbing first for his first time competing[/QUOTE]


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: SQ STATE FINALS - $1000 MONEY ROUND - 3x MECA | IASCA - Show & Shine + Prizes*

Thanks for all the pics Nick! ..you did get my name right (Bill - FJ) 

Big thanks to Julian, Steve K., Steve W., Geoff, and Larry! I hope I didn't miss anyone... I had a lotta fun as usual at Syracuse customs!


----------

